# I'm Not Joking This Time



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

The public image of "preppers" isn't good. That stupid TV show isn't helping the image either. I admit I was very concerned about the survival of the general public. Now that I've been here a few days, read some of the posts I'm rather impressed with what I've seen here. I've even learned a few things already & thought I knew it all. If it comes down to a need to survive it could turn out to be a good thing. Sounds rude but we would be adding chlorine to the gene pool. What remains would be the best society has to offer. Honestly... thanks everybody!


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Bhahahaha I like your style man learn a lot here I cheek in on The forum like most people look at the morning news first thing every morning


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife and I were talking seriously about our preparations, we did a practice run on loading the vehicle for a rush bug out and after were having a nice dinner. She looked up and
said, you know, my brother's not going to make it if SHTF. He, his wife, his kids, none of them she said with a hint of sadness. I looked at her and said - no - honey they aren't.
No way in hell, nothing we can do, its just what it is. Ok she said. She tried to have a conversation with him a few weeks ago, but when she asked him what he'd do if the power
didn't come back on he said - it will - just wait for it.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Ripon said:


> My wife and I were talking seriously about our preparations, we did a practice run on loading the vehicle for a rush bug out and after were having a nice dinner. She looked up and
> said, you know, my brother's not going to make it if SHTF. He, his wife, his kids, none of them she said with a hint of sadness. I looked at her and said - no - honey they aren't.
> No way in hell, nothing we can do, its just what it is. Ok she said. She tried to have a conversation with him a few weeks ago, but when she asked him what he'd do if the power
> didn't come back on he said - it will - just wait for it.


Like my in-laws, the brother and his family will probably come a'knocking if shtf. You really ought to prep for that. I didnt want to, but I know they will be here if it all goes south...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That show like moonshiners and the rest are TV Hype . They are produced by Liberals with a few things in mind to make us look Bad.
To scare the rest of the public into thinking we are a danger to them. To Motivate government action against us. Ignore it don't watch it .


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Actually I have taken that into account. Clearly when "SHTF" emotions will be high. I was worried my wife might want us to "save" them but its not going to happen. She knows it. We have bug out routes
that don't go any where near them. They know I own farm land and desert property in NV but they have no idea where. They'd never be able to get there anyway. Its really a very sad group, he lies about
what he takes in from the business so he pays no taxes, she takes disability, and they let the state buy the kids health insurance. They even enjoy 700 a month in food stamps (again thanks to lying about
the cash business he gets). I honestly - won't miss them.



yzingerr said:


> Like my in-laws, the brother and his family will probably come a'knocking if shtf. You really ought to prep for that. I didnt want to, but I know they will be here if it all goes south...


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The only people outside of our mutual aid group that know I am a prepare are the clerks at the gun stores where I purchase my weapons and ammo.

They all say that they are coming to my house if the SHTF, jokingly, but I think they mean it. I would let the ones who are a good shot in, because they could pull their own weight, if they have their own guns, ammo, water and food, and personal belongings. I have enough set aside to handle family and in-laws. I have extra for barter or exchange, and to pay for services I may need. Who gets to be in my crew will be my decision, but I always plan to have enough extra stuff on hand to cover contingencies, and that includes adding on extra hands that are truly trustworthy.


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> I would let the ones who are a good shot in, because they could pull their own weight, if they have their own guns, ammo, water and food, and personal belongings. I have enough set aside to handle family and in-laws. I have extra for barter or exchange, and to pay for services I may need. Who gets to be in my crew will be my decision, but I always plan to have enough extra stuff on hand to cover contingencies, and that includes adding on extra hands that are truly trustworthy.


That is exactly how I feel. Anyone that can be accommodated within reason, and as long as they can pull their own weight will be permitted to stay at my place. Couch potatoes not welcome.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> The only people outside of our mutual aid group that know I am a prepare are the clerks at the gun stores where I purchase my weapons and ammo.
> 
> They all say that they are coming to my house if the SHTF, jokingly, but I think they mean it. I would let the ones who are a good shot in, because they could pull their own weight, if they have their own guns, ammo, water and food, and personal belongings. I have enough set aside to handle family and in-laws. I have extra for barter or exchange, and to pay for services I may need. Who gets to be in my crew will be my decision, but I always plan to have enough extra stuff on hand to cover contingencies, and that includes adding on extra hands that are truly trustworthy.


You need to stop going to that facility immeadiatly, disassociate your self with them, start going to multiple differant facilities and buy limited amounts of any given thing from any store at any time.

Don't draw attention to your self.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, sad reality, preppers are looked at like leppers. My family has always been "preppers", from buryin a buss in Odessa Texas, to having canned goods upstairs and raising Qual for eggs. Grandfather never considered it prepping, just normal life. Todays generation freaks out if their wireless phone service dies for an hour, wouldn't know what to do for anything serious. God forbid when it hits the fan, becouse If I was an officer, I would go directly to my home and take care of my "inner circle", not the general public.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripon said:


> My wife and I were talking seriously about our preparations, we did a practice run on loading the vehicle for a rush bug out and after were having a nice dinner. She looked up and
> said, you know, my brother's not going to make it if SHTF. He, his wife, his kids, none of them she said with a hint of sadness. I looked at her and said - no - honey they aren't.
> No way in hell, nothing we can do, its just what it is. Ok she said. She tried to have a conversation with him a few weeks ago, but when she asked him what he'd do if the power
> didn't come back on he said - it will - just wait for it.


I have come to terms with the idea that when the SHTF, every one that I know - friends, family, close acquaintances (and with a little luck some ex-girlfriends) will all be dead. I know my parents live 1200 miles away and going to get them would be a journey on par with The Book of Eli. There would be no guarantee they would all be there when I arrived (two or three days later). My sister and her family are in the same town. They are Mormon and have the typical LDS food stash, but are a bit Polly-Anna about the whole topic. They know its coming but they think prayer and board games will get them through. They refuse to own firearms so basically they are babysitting someones food stash until SHTF and the rightful owner comes to collect.

I know after the initial event I'll break down and cry for my loved ones and grieving will be heavy. But there is nothing that can be done. They either get ready or plan for extinction later. My only hope is that they don't suffer and can pass peacefully.

_Note: Please no Mormon bashing. I've heard it all before. I'm not LDS but I have a tremendous respect for anyone that can be that committed to their religion. Get in where you fit in. If that's not your thing, I hope you find what is and find the happiness that goes with it._


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm sure this is already posted here somewhere, but it is too true.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Will you folks step back and listen to yourselves! You're all talking about abandoning family and societyif things take a severe turn for the worst. Folks I don't care how hard you prepare for what may come along. You all (emphasis on all) are going to need your neighbors when the SHTF. None of us are jacks or Jills of all trades. None of us have enough land to survive on for more than a few months at best. You are going to need Doctors, Dentists, at a bare minimum. And unless you have an pre computer car, mechanics. Unless you raise goats or cows, you'll need dairy men if you or your kids ever want to drink real milk. Same goes for eggs and beef and pork. Lastly if your farm is somewhere else, you are going to be that outsider in the new community you plan to survive in. Far better to work with your local neighbors and community to keep things together for as long as possible


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Will you folks step back and listen to yourselves! You're all talking about abandoning family and societyif things take a severe turn for the worst. Folks I don't care how hard you prepare for what may come along. You all (emphasis on all) are going to need your neighbors when the SHTF. None of us are jacks or Jills of all trades. None of us have enough land to survive on for more than a few months at best. You are going to need Doctors, Dentists, at a bare minimum. And unless you have an pre computer car, mechanics. Unless you raise goats or cows, you'll need dairy men if you or your kids ever want to drink real milk. Same goes for eggs and beef and pork. Lastly if your farm is somewhere else, you are going to be that outsider in the new community you plan to survive in. Far better to work with your local neighbors and community to keep things together for as long as possible


I'm not going to abandon friends and family. They could be an excellent source of protein.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Will you folks step back and listen to yourselves! You're all talking about abandoning family and societyif things take a severe turn for the worst. Folks I don't care how hard you prepare for what may come along. You all (emphasis on all) are going to need your neighbors when the SHTF. None of us are jacks or Jills of all trades. None of us have enough land to survive on for more than a few months at best. You are going to need Doctors, Dentists, at a bare minimum. And unless you have an pre computer car, mechanics. Unless you raise goats or cows, you'll need dairy men if you or your kids ever want to drink real milk. Same goes for eggs and beef and pork. Lastly if your farm is somewhere else, you are going to be that outsider in the new community you plan to survive in. Far better to work with your local neighbors and community to keep things together for as long as possible


I can't disagree with this. I know it's only fiction but both One Second After and Lights Out showed a fair amount of truth of what could happen and how they survived. They did it as a community. There may be some as hardcore as those in the Patriot series but for the most part I felt more of an affinity with the 1st two books mentioned. Oh, and even the Patriot series had communities that survived relying on each other.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Personally, I don't think the shtf senerio will be a sudden impact. Probability of that is low. It will be more of a slow burn brought on by financial issues or a terror attack and martial law that nationalizes areas of the US. In some cases a mad dash in a bov to a Bol may be necessary. Many cases not. But being prepared none the less is prudent. 

In the slow burn the assistance provided to relatives will be different and the massive death people describe won't happen. Sure, there will be some as medical supplies dry up, etc but not like "one second after". Again, it will be a slow motion disaster that will be used by the government to finally take over. 

Just my thoughts..

Edit: could and EMP or solar flair happen.. Sure. Could it be like "one second after"? Yes it could. Probability of it happening?.. Low. Probability of financial meltdown (hyper inflation).. Medium to high in the next 5 years. That's wha I Prep for.. And hurricanes.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I can't disagree with this. I know it's only fiction but both One Second After and Lights Out showed a fair amount of truth of what could happen and how they survived. They did it as a community. There may be some as hardcore as those in the Patriot series but for the most part I felt more of an affinity with the 1st two books mentioned. Oh, and even the Patriot series had communities that survived relying on each other.


I didn't necessarily care for the writing and there was a fair amount of political bs in it, but the series "299 days" was a good senerio and reaction. It also a very good description of how it would start and continue. Overall, I thought it was a good series of books.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The thing about prepping is this...if you can't help yourself during a disaster then you sure as **** won't be of much help anybody else. One has to be able to survive first, before they can do anything to help their friends neighbors and community...The MSM gets it wrong every time...They like to portray preppers as calloused mano a mano types when really we are anything but that...


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Personally, I don't think the shtf senerio will be a sudden impact. Probability of that is low. It will be more of a slow burn brought on by financial issues or a terror attack and martial law that nationalizes areas of the US. In some cases a mad dash in a bov to a Bol may be necessary. Many cases not. But being prepared none the less is prudent.
> 
> In the slow burn the assistance provided to relatives will be different and the massive death people describe won't happen. Sure, there will be some as medical supplies dry up, etc but not like "one second after". Again, it will be a slow motion disaster that will be used by the government to finally take over.
> 
> ...


I agree, similar to sandy hook their will be a small event that causes certain commodity items to increase in value and be in short supply. Then the ignorant masses add to the problems. goverment interference, regulation and martial law may come into place as well. I think the long haul preppers will be most suited to this senario. Those who bugout immediately out of fear will have their stores pilfered by the unprepared masses. A hurricane or flood could trigger the same result. Be preppared in a general sense and play down your stores. Blend in and stay current with daily events. When its time to move, trust me, you will know before the masses will. Oh, and don't count on uncle sugar or local law enforcement. I think of it like when I'm fishing in Matagorda, the nearest law is about two hours away, so if anybody starts trouble you better be able to handle it. I'm older now and don't run so well so I'm somewhat proficient at handling it.

punch


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I have the great misfortune to live in a Liberal ex Hippie pat town. So the idea of prepping itleast for sustainability is very widely accepted here. One thing I DO like about my community. I wouldnt expect roaming gangs coming after my food as its pretty well the norm to have some preparedness and those that arent are certainly the minority. 

Now if I can just convince them to arm themselves to the teeth to protect the foodstores wed be perty decent off. 

Several local breweries/Meat Dairy Farms (organic x2 just started up) and I have notice several new community gardens this year. I think my community is actually very open to being prepared. Not like the TV show cause thats alot of crap but the general attitude of taking care of oneself and community if things were bad. I think wed have alot less problems then many areas. We spend alot of activist time on this every year to keep the community aware.

OK. End of my Centerline speal. I think Im gonna hook up with the local Mennonite church this next week and get into there veggie program. I dont really need it but I can share with my family and its a great group to support. (sales pitch incoming) Alot of Mennonite churches have veggie programs where you spend 15=35$ a month or some such and you can pick up a box or more of fresh organic vegetables from them each week. I say thats a good group to support if you have limited growing space or live in a big city you might look for them and see if they are doing something similar.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

A buddy of mines entire family are from Lancaster County, Pa. Not traditionally Amish but have the work ethics to be Amish. He told me the Menonite kids where he grew up had the sweetest classic hot rods you ever want to see. When his dad was laid up with a back injury, without being asked the local Amish showed up and brought in the tobacco crop in. Harvested and hung to dry in one day. Because his family was highly regarded in the community it was a given that the neighbors would be there for his family. He has a barn built by the Amish to keep his snow mobiles and tractors in and not a single nail in it. I've never seen it but he tells me its nearly nice enough to live in if it was fixed up from being a barn. I wish I could get those fellers to raise me a barn.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

**delete** wrong thread. lol.


----------

